# Game 76: Sixers @ Heat (4/6 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, April 6, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No word yet on who will be available for this one. 

Lebron got a good sweat in before last night's game. Dont know if that meant anything though.


Just noticed this game is on ESPN as well :laugh: they messed up so bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaahahaha. Wonder if someone got fired for this.

I dig it though. Means I can DVR it while I'm at work and watch some of it on my phone.

Beat writers are all speculating LeBron is chomping at the bit. I wouldn't be shocked if he played.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller's last 3 games

18.7 ppg on 57% (15-25 from 3)
5.3 rpg 
4.3 apg


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The interesting game to watch lineup-wise will be Monday vs. MIL. If we go full-strength it might indicate we'd rather matchup with them rather than Boston in the first round. Beating them helps keep them in 8th, then we can pull our starters again at home against Boston. 

Not really Spo's/Heat's style to care about opponent, though. I have no worries about Boston, but I do know playing there and against those angry cretins means extra early stress for our players.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The other race that concerns us is the 5th and 6th spot between the Bulls and Hawks. Bulls are 2 up in the loss column so it looks like they'll hold onto that 5th spot. Would be nice to avoid the Bulls, Pacers, Knicks, and Celtics (if they hold onto that 7th spot) until the ECF, and let them beat each other up.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Looks like we will play the Bulls in the second round.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

WallaceNBA_ESPN Michael Wallace
Spoelstra said Bosh won't play tonight (sore hyperextended right knee). LeBron warming up w/intent to play, Wade out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Bosh out. Lebron and Ray are back.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lets see if Lebron's still hot from 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 
Mike
Lebron 
UD 
Joel

Lets see if Joel is still a Thad Young stopper


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with a sweet turnaround J

Different PA guy. Guess Mike Biamonte is part of the maintenance program.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Mike Miller! 3!"

Its either Mike B with a sore throat or someone else. Hard to tell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is still good at basketball


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333

Great pick by Joel in the backcourt and great drive and kick by Lebron to set it up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo monitoring Lebron's minutes. Takes him out with 4 minutes to go in the 1st.

11points on 5-6 shooting for Lebron in his 1st stint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Apparently that is Mike B. doing the PA in the arena. Must be sick then because he's got no energy tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333

his 12th 3 in the last 8 games. All of a sudden he's a 3pt shooter

33-18 after 1

It is pretty great to see how good this non-big 3 lineup has played this past week.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NoCo's shooting like it's preseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And here's the Mike B. answer


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT 20s
> Wondering why things sound a little different inside @AAarena tonight? @TheVoiceMB is playing with laryngitis, he was a game-time decision.


Dorell hits a 3 and is fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have gone cold to start the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @MiamiHEAT: Wondering why things sound a little different inside @AAarena tonight? @TheVoiceMB is playing with laryngitis, he was a game-time decision.


:laugh:

Corny...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

Vintage 3. Right in the corner with seemingly no angle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

For someone you don't think of as a tough shotmaker, Battier makes some crazy 3's from time to time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick turnaround J by Lebron


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Damn lebron's J is so beautiful now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Clawed our way to 50.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-46 at the half

Heat outscored 26-17 in the 2nd quarter. 


lebron with 15 on 7-9 shooting in 14 minutes, as Spo is monitoring his minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron vs. Wilkins


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Just noticed we shot 0 freethrows first half...and still havent in the third.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's pretty dialed in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's the first Heat FT? UD+1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron scores his 21,000th point. 

Hit 20k in game 33 of the season and now hits 21k in game 76


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike2UD and1

UD's 2nd and1 of the quarter


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD+1 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The hell's this defense? No one came close to extending back to the perimeter after that offensive rebound.

A beat writer remarked the crowd seems like a preseason one. Sounds like it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sixers always play like cockroaches against us. No matter how much we're up, they just wont die.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Funny turnover by Miller. His hair looked good though.

They keep helping off UD and he gets open under the rim.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battithray!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron vs. Wilkins has become Wilkins fouling LeBron over and over.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One thing we learned first half: No more Bird J's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That 4-point play earlier was Dorell's 2nd in Miami this year. Fouled again on a 3 here, this time by UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again out at the 4 minute mark. Will probably return around the 6 or 7 minute mark of the 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rashard in for LeBron. Next man up!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holiday's shooting pendulum now swinging the other direction after his awful stretch.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good block by Wright. We got lucky there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PHI seems to be shooting a very high % since coming back.

Nice move by Shard in the post.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They keep hitting jumpers on mostly good D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice drive by Cole.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh **** that foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough break. A foul with .4 left in the quarter,


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-76 after 3


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta tread water sans Big 3 another cinco minutos.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

L3WIS

I'm sure many non-Heat fans like this Mike B. better.

2nd-chance points as usual hurting us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough angle for Ken Mauer to call that hook on Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 333 again

D was all over him too


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another 3 from Shard. That one was tough.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Think that's double figures for Shard again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope we can re-sign Shard this offseason. He has been a perfect end of bench/spot minutes player for us this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^Was just thinking that earlier this game. He didn't quite make the rotation, but he's done a nice job filling in at the end for spot minutes. Could be a little punch off the bench in the playoffs if Spo ever wants to throw teams off for occasional minutes.

Season-high 9 boards for the Bird.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron back in


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ entering with a little under 8 mins left. Should put him right around 30.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That RALC3 was due in part to Young coming up lame. Looks like an ankle.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Indy loses in Washington. So yet another top team loses in Washington.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OT: Pacers blown out by Wiz. They're nosediving. Knicks seem assured of #2.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Or that could be a gross overreaction.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray's starting to steadily hit some of his classic, quick-launch threes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole getting too confident in that J.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rashard off the dribble step back 2!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rashard has been great tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron, you ****ing beast.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron gettin' loose. Couple of nice looks on this possession.

EDIT: Ooh...the one to Bird is even sicker on the replay.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn. That was systematic pick-and-roll annihilation on that defensive possession. We have to be top 3 in the league at that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta love birdman's effort in even the meaningless of games.

Cannot imagine what that psycho will be like in the playoffs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: !


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Gotta love birdman's effort in even the meaningless of games.
> 
> Cannot imagine what that psycho will be like in the playoffs.


His rebounding keeps aesthetically looking better and better, and I guess it's showing up in the stats with his season high tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7-13-2 for birdman

Great numbers


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holiday -- Just the 23947239847293th player to find his groove against us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bird glasseating tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

15 boards feels like 6x Joel's caree-high.

Cole with the troll 3!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

60 wins. First time in Wade/UD era. 2nd time in Heat history.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 106-87

Heat keep killing it from 3. 14-25 for the game

For those that thought Lebron needed a handful of games to get back into the groove....NOPE

27-5-4 on 12-17 shooting in 29 minutes

Birdman with 7 points 15 rebounds and 2 blocks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman crediting the bench for the great record on the 2nd night of back to backs: We dont step out of our boundaries...except when I take dumb shots. :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

After the way LeBron looked in the scrimmage after basically not playing since the Olympics, I knew he'd be fine the second he came back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

15 rebounds in 25 minutes is something I like very much.

And despite the unceasing rhetoric, including tonight, we outrebounded them by 7.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see Ray back and 3-3 from 3 after hurting his surgicallly-repaired ankle. Hopefully Wade and Bosh's right knees (Bosh's being his brace knee) are OK and the team is just being extra judicious.

For some reason I've been thinking we won 52 in 2011, was actually 58. 52 wins was 2006.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't know how in the hell this team doesn't win it all.


----------

